# 2500HD Torsion Bars



## PS496 (Oct 29, 2003)

Long time reader first time poster here. I did a search on this but could not find what I was looking for. I have a 01 2500HD and I want to swap my torsion bars for the ones on the snow plow prep package. I went to the dealer today and they were not much help. They only list the torsion bars by max torque values. The highest rating was 9240, does this sound familar to anyone.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

i dont know but have the dealer do the work because your gonna need an allighnment


----------



## Rippem (Sep 24, 2003)

gm trucks.com...great friendly forum all of the info you're looking for is there, including a step by step torsion bar swap I think.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RIP is correct.....................They have a RPO code breakdown
list over there. So ya can prob. tell the plow prep bars
from the stock ones by the RPO codes listed in your glove
box. I will check my codes today (IF I can BEAT the kids
to the puter' ....LOL) and post.............

Hey, twist my torsion bars up every winter X times,
Then twist them down in the summer the same amt. of
turns. I have the bolt heads and crossmember punched
for reference.

In 3 years i have never had a alignment or tire wear or
front suspension problem............geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

PS....Did a little digging today

Check your RPO code sheet in glove box.
Look for these codes for torsion bars that are
in your truck now..............

FF-4 LH (left side) (c)
FF-5 RH (rightside) (d)

FF-6 LH (e)
FF-7 RH (f)

FK-2 LH (a)
FK-3 LH (b)

FT-2 LH 
FT-3 RH

These off 2002 RPO list...All years should be the same..

The list does not say the rating tho...But it might give the
clueless stealer a clue................

Ya could also check out a GM on line parts site ...They may
show the rating..............................geo


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

My stock 2500HD has the "RGK" Torsion Bars ( look at the yellow tag on the Torsion Bar near the center of the truck ).

I think the next largest bar is what I saw on a Diesel, which was a "RGL" bar.

When looking at all the trucks on the lot with the "plow prep package" everyone of them had the same bars as mine "RGK".

Again, look for this code near the center of the truck, just ahead of the Torsion Bar Keys...

If you have the "RGK" bars already, you should be good and can just adjust them up and get an alignment. :salute:


----------

